# Grub als Bootloader, aber will Ubuntu deinstallieren



## mc_gulasch (18. August 2008)

Hi,

ich hab nen Rechner mit Dual-Boot Win2k und Ubuntu 8.01 und Grub als Bootloader. Jetzt möcht ich Ubuntu löschen, also die Partition mit Ubuntu formatieren und für Win2k nutzbar machen (naja, ich möchte das nicht, aber man möchte, dass ich das mache  ). Was passiert, wenn ich die Ubuntu Partition einfach formatiere? Kickts dabei auch den Bootloader? Generell soll nur noch Win als einziges Betriebssystem sofort hochfahren. 
Muss ich was beachten oder einfach fröhlich drauf losformatieren?

Gruß vom Gulasch


----------



## Raubkopierer (18. August 2008)

Wenn du die Partition formatierst was generell als Deinstallation genügt musst du Grub aus dem MBR löschen. Dies machst du entweder mit der Super Grub Disk, die den normalen MBR wiederherstellt oder mit der Windows-CD und den Kommandos fixmbr und fixboot in der Wiederherstellungskonsole.


----------

